# Organizing recipes- what do you do?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Finally began tackling the 25 year accumulation of recipes- what a mess! How do you organize them where they are avalible, and not just crammed into a drawer, bag, etc.? 
thanks! Teri


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sort into piles

Notebook - 3 ring - electrostatic page holders and blank pages - indexes

place in book accordingly.

But -- Are you really going to try every one of those fondu recipes???? 
Time to throw out those you like but won't use, ever.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

Wonder if you could use one of those photo albums with the slip in plastic sheets and index cards or some decorative cards. 

I just shove it all in a cupboard and pray it all don't landslide out whenever I go for a recipe!


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

you could copy them into an index book ...put them in alphabetic order, or you could put them in plastic wallets, back to back and file them into a ring binder file. That way they stay clean when in use.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I use file folders and file cabinet. Still needs more break down. But least I now have the candyand cookies and canning and so on broken down to that and some 3 or 4 file folders. Needs more break down with in a category.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair- that is a great idea! With newly married son and daughter, that would be a great gift. To have them on the computer to print out- what a resource!
To cook with, I need a printed version I can take to a kitchen counter- so have been typing favorites jotted down on all sorts of scrap paper- that alone has saved tons of room. Staple the one sided ones to 8x11 paper, put in plastic cover and binder. What a joy! No more landslides- which are embarrasing, when cooking with guests here! Now, what to do with those Taste of Home magazines, and such?! I have found my tastes have changed in the last 25 years to more heathful foods. On a website that talked about organizing recipes- they said what ever you do, do SOMETHING. That is good advice, the details fall into place as you begin- even if the job seems overwhelming.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have all of my recipes on index cards and in a plastic fold over keeper. I have them organized by drinks, apps, meat, veggies, breads, savories and desserts..oh and sauces. In the winter I like to check cookbooks out of the library and go through and copy the ones I like.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Colorado said:


> I use file folders and file cabinet. Still needs more break down. But least I now have the candyand cookies and canning and so on broken down to that and some 3 or 4 file folders. Needs more break down with in a category.


This is what I do too. 45 years of cards, scraps and sheets rounded up from drawers, purses and boxes. That in itself was a project. 

I have about 2 dozen categories, such as Frozen Desserts, Gelatin Desserts, Pies, Cakes, Breads, Candies, Jellies, Beverages, Oriental Recipes, Vegetarian, Fish, Meat, blablabla...

A nice thing I like to do, is use a Spiral Recipe Card tablet and hand write family favorite recipes to fill it. Cut food pictures from magazines and glue them to the cover, as in decoupage. This is a great homemade gift and usually means a lot to the recipient!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

My mom had time on her hands and typed all of her favorite recipes into a word processing document, along with all of her mother's favorite recipes & her mother-in-law's favorites. Then she gave all of us girls a 3-ring binder of recipes. She also indexed them. Of course, she had time. I print out recipes from the internet, and if I like them (use them more than twice), I retype them into Word and add them to the back of the 3-ring binder.

Of course, that was with lots of time on her hands... Where to start? Every time you get ready to use a recipe, type it into Word first. They won't be in any kind of order, but they will be "in the computer." Then at some later date, you can organize them by type or title or ingredients or whatever.

-Joy


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have two file drawers packed full. Got filed alphetically, Beans, candy, canning, on down to spices and what have you. I found spice mixture recipes. Now like cookies have 4 file folders of them and need to break that down to kinds like the cookbooks do. Molded, drop, rolled and what have you. Then I will find things. 

I need to type in the family recipes on computer for family cookbook. I have 3 ring binders and the punch to do it. Gifts to family. Now my mom and sister made fruitcake back before WWII and I never had the recipe. Mom did not have a copy far as I know. My sister had it. I never asked as could not afford to make back then. Both gone and maybe niece has but she will not send. She sent some recipe not all there and said she had two, one complete and one part of one. This fruitcake would keep from Oct to Easter with no refridgeration. Mom wraped and put in a tin storage can she had. And it was good. It was steamed and then baked. What I am trying to say get the recipes you use and that in something that can be past on if they want it. 

Lot of the recipes I have saved will get tossed. I put the recipe for cookies my sis sent me with the cookie iron. And the other one I used. I should make copies extra in case. I was going to get the family to send me their favorite recipes and now I have the computer to do it. Tried and true recipes that are good. I told a woman here about my plan and she said she wanted a copy. Telling her about some of the recipes to go in .


----------



## naschol (Feb 14, 2005)

I got LivingCookbook, which is a really great recipe software package. I started a few years ago, typing in my favorite recipes and those handed down. I now have a complete family cookbook, ready to email to any of my family and to update with any of their new favorites.

It also will format recipes I have copied from websites, as well as store pictures of the steps and/or finished product. My sister now has this software, too, and can update and share.

Nancy


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

How about scanning all the recipe cards and clippings into the computer, checking to make sure they can be read, and then when you actually have time to do it, re-type them into a Word document. At least if you are just scanning them in at first, it's fairly quick and will eliminate some paper mess. You can boot up the computer and flip through the scanned recipes to find the one you want, and as you are using it, type it in. After a few years (at least it would take me that long or longer), you'll pretty well whittle the collection to the recipes you actually use, and can delete the rest. Also, if some of your recipes are special because they are handwritten by your grandma or something, scanning them allows you to save them to disc or other media storage device, letting you keep the handwriting as well as the recipe. Definitely back them up so you don't lose it all in a computer crash.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

one of the first years I was in my own apartment (eons ago) my sister made me a cookbook of all her family recipes - it was in a ring binder 5 x 8 type size - with extra paper so I could add my recipes in. It was the most wonderful present. I cooked a lot before I got that but it just appeared that I knew what I was doing a bit more then. I still owe passing one of these on to someone. 

I started organizing all of our recipes into a binder/journal type book. I had been using the "magnetic" plastic coated sheet photo albums for a great deal of them but it started taking over the kitchen. I have whittled it down to a reasonable amount and started scanning them into the computer now. Aren't computers great. I have backed it up even ... and I had a few pictures of some spectacular meals that we put in there off the digital camera. When my daughter and son move out I will give them their own family cookbook that is printed off from the computer.

I do have to say that having a family cookbook given as a present was one of the neatest gifts anyone ever gave to me.

Laurie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

menollyrj said:


> My mom had time on her hands and typed all of her favorite recipes into a word processing document, along with all of her mother's favorite recipes & her mother-in-law's favorites. Then she gave all of us girls a 3-ring binder of recipes. She also indexed them. Of course, she had time. I print out recipes from the internet, and if I like them (use them more than twice), I retype them into Word and add them to the back of the 3-ring binder.
> 
> Of course, that was with lots of time on her hands... Where to start? Every time you get ready to use a recipe, type it into Word first. They won't be in any kind of order, but they will be "in the computer." Then at some later date, you can organize them by type or title or ingredients or whatever.
> 
> -Joy


This is what my family did. You have a computer, use it. A few years ago, Christmas, two of my sisters gave each family a binder with the family recipes. When one of our kids get married, they get one. If you have the cook book in the 'puter, you don't have to worry about one of the recipes getting too dirty to read, or about loosing it. When you have the time and the inclination, you can also add little family history paragraphs to the cook book.


----------



## MomOf4 (Jan 2, 2006)

I print a lot of recipes from the internet, and my "invented" or shared recipes are typed in a standard format on my PC, so most of my recipes are 8.5x11 pages. 

I have two methods, and haven't decided the best one yet...leaning toward categories vs. A-Z.

Both are 3-ring binders, one has tabs for each category (breakfast, drinks, appetizers, dinners, crock-pot, desserts, etc.), the other has A-Z tabs, and all is alphabetical.

I really like the idea of copying and giving as a gift. That's my next winter project (after finishing my 5 quilts).


----------



## Librum (Dec 17, 2003)

My DH requested help from one of our elders who knows a lot about computers. I got 'Meal Master' and six cds of recipes to work through. Turns out that the elder ran something called a 'BBS', and had quite a collection of the recipes for Meal Master, and also had a registered copy of Meal Master.

Meal Master was shareware but now freeware. Ummm... here is a link http://home.comcast.net/~episoft/mmdown.htm

My problem was that I want to keep dashing to the 'office' area to use the computer and then back to the kitchen. 

So, the same elder acquired a 'membrane' keyboard, a touch screen, and a metal case to house the cpu in. I rarely use the membrane keyboard, but have it if I need to. The touch screen lives on one of the cabinet doors. The metal case has metal screens on the fans, and it sits above my cabinets. I just take the screens out every few months, and wash out any grease. 

I did not think it would work. I was wrong. The touch screen is a great help! I use a worn out wooden spoon as a 'stylus'.

I am now begging my DH for a USB port on the front, with a cover versus any grease, to put one of those 'thumb drives' in. That way I can carry it back and forth to do updates, etc. And with a thumb drive, I can take the recipe data base back and forth to print up books for others.

The best thing about this is there is no paper!, no cards to get in the way, etc.

Sarah


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

InHisName said:


> Finally began tackling the 25 year accumulation of recipes- what a mess! How do you organize them where they are avalible, and not just crammed into a drawer, bag, etc.?
> thanks! Teri


I put them on a spreadsheet (not the recipes, but an index of them)

Go through the pile and type in the name of the recipe in one column. Then put other identifying information in additional separate columns. For instance:

Vegetable Soup / Soup / Vegetable/ Aunt Molly's / 1994 birthday Party

Then give the recipe a number #1 (write it on the recipe) and put it in a book or a folder. Save the spreadsheet as you go along! LOL

Then when you are looking for a specific recipe, or want to put them in alphabetical order you can do a sort on the data and pull up the exact recipe depending on the key words you have used. i.e. "Oh what was that recipe for soup that I got at the birthday party from Aunt Molly???" 

Bingo! It's recipe #1. 

Same with all the others. If you don't want to turn your computer on every time you are looking for something, just alphabetize the first column and print it out. You can't do a search or sort (obviously), but it will at least give you a list to look at.

This works really well for me.

donsgal


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Sorting all my recipes was last winter's project. I taped all the small loose clippings to file cards. 

I have three regular size recipe boxes in which I keep recipes that I have tried. Instead of just Main Dish recipes, I have categories for Beef, Chicken, Fish, and then Main Dish (everything else).

DH found a really long metal file box like a library card box. In that I keep recipes that I haven't tried and have them broken down into very specific categories.


----------



## NostalgicFarmer (Apr 24, 2007)

I've recently started typing my recipes into a Microsoft Publisher document in A5 size, then will print out, laminate and put into an A5 ring binder. By laminating them, if something is spilled on them, they can easily be wiped clean.

I read somewhere years ago that people only use about 10 recipes on a regular basis, and that the most used ones should be printed out and taped to the inside of the kitchen cupboards to keep them accessible.

I did consider printing out my favourite recipes, and doing them up like scrapbook pages in a nice little album. But my over-taxed mind squashed that idea. I will be sticking to the simple.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm starting to keep all my "loose" recipes - those I tear out of magazines or print off the internet - in an accordian folder; you know, those brown ones you get to keep all your expenses in order for your taxes. I just make my own labels and use it for recipes. I think it has 21 pockets.

eventually, when I try the recipes, I will enter them in the computer (probably Word) and print out to put in a binder, but until then, it's better than a box which was what I was using! lol. 'course now I have a few boxes to go through, so I probably will be buying a few more accordian folders. Though they do stretch out quite a bit.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I type mine into Publisher then print them out onto decorative papers. Then I just use page protectors and a 3 ring binder. I just do a few at a time and tend to shove the others in the page protectors until I get to them.


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

I winnowed a collection of recipes by taking out things that had odd, unusual, or rare ingredients that I can't really get unless I got to the store, 45 miles away, and then it could still be iffy. -- I did keep a few of these that I know I'd like and I knew I already actually make once in awhile.

I have recipes that I have tried and I like: they are in one 3-ring 5x8 recipe book. 

The other recipes are taped onto pages in two other recipe books, ready to try them out. If I like them, I physically move them to the Tried&True book.

I have slowed down on gathering up recipes, because I'm learning that I never have that mythical winter time, like right now, it's really too cold to be doing anything that is not connected to a heater.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

InHIs Name,

I have all of our favorites in the computer. Like Island of Bluebells they are categorized.

I printed them out and placed them in page protectors and then in corresponding binders for whatever category they are.

Having them on the computer is nice. I can quickly post, e-mail or print recipes for someone. I have also burned the files to a disc for my MILove.

Once I get used to this, then I may do something fancy with them. I tried recipe boxes but they got so crammed I couldn't find anything and they tended to get disorganized very quickly.

As I save recipes from magazines, etc. I place them in a folder to try. If I try it and it is a Keeper then it gets added to the computer. If not, tossed.

If I haven't tried a recipe within a year's time (other than family recipes) I toss that too.


Hope these ideas help 

~Sharon


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

HELLO TO ALL RECIPE SAVERS, I WANTED TO THROW A HINT OUT THERE FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT TO EITHER WRITE YOU RECIPES DOWN ON PAPER OR LEAVE THEM ALONE ON THE ORIGINALS. IF YOU ARE PUTTING THEM IN A PHOTO ALBUM OF SORT, REMEMBER TO MAKE SURE, VERY IMPORTANT...........THAT THE PAGES YOU TYPE ON ARE ACID FREE AND THAT THE PHOTO BOOKS YOU PUT THEM IN ARE PVC-free such as Mylar, Polypropylene, Polyester and Polyethylene. THESE STEPS WILL ADD YRS TO THE MEMORIES YOU HAVE STARTED.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

I post my recipes on my blogs. That way I can make a quick buck and also have a nifty search feature.


----------

